# ACT: Reddies and plastics..



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYRLGwkAADTfgAAQQYUAEBykWAA//9+gMAEmpgammmkaepqHqepkaaeRHqNBqep6mQiaaekMgAAGmiamgyT1GnoQaABGECLtTKvxdGljpe47tkhc3ZvKHALeFmGFK0XmMN4wOODkfVTNrghFSxy4Tp68UCzu95zk8lVzdq461aGkCp2bXCYVW5jVUoUdpSn97CI3jT4RbZBw7zQmrKaIafSxGgHlzryCPkNXTmxJVW+ALiOAysYoeYXqzLggrUbOM9KEoxrBWUuLYWVnhARC+FBnQ8b3dsDOExJZUNNM3c+xQRyvysuGV2cXYKUVUUpjjiJLBiAXU+DTM72ExSykBg3fHIbs6yVs8cLoWisUSZCOw/M9K20Ea0pruCKIhfFtbbVISWWpPSAZ4uftLrGZVnb8gFCpi8Hv/i7kinChIQiWNhI=


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Red, im out saturday but sunday will be going for a paddle in the upper molonglo probably afternoonish. Either that or considering hitting some weedbeds at Googong and collecting some slate out there for my fishtank. Kind of a two birds with one stone thing  If u PM your number and ill keep ya posted mate


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Granpop with grandkids Sat morning, maybe afternoon or else Sunday.

Have fingers crossed for Tuesday being gentle at the coast - Tuross here I come 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Red
Sorry can't make it, worked out the travel time and fuel costs it's just to much. :lol: Have a good one.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZJQ8vEAACDfgAAQQKEAGAwTWAA/99+gIACCGpiEwoxNpqbSaYTZQhqjamjT1AaANAaECzUSuWq+z64ZpNlmmEtVYzYDdulYyTesEXi+HOGMWOnQplqZ7FoSEIV6QczhQLF+t77gdLLTtP0h7ibm7EvfZBq4S6NA/B+HDUswzyOJKyMEJLu7zXG+dBIvD5hGqNz1tRGe30m5qaCWtDAJxgfBpKqWBhAib+LuSKcKEhJKHl4g


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeIqbpgAADNfgAAQYO9ogCABGAA/79+gMAEK22w1PRCnppomT0gbSAehBqaekaFNMahpowgBoNMkNU9GoaNAAANLARonugpdvnUVxe780Uk9H1RsF9Qr0Nkg6JQl6ZpO1Q9qGBn5233VklbFQlZYDnflNmyrIB8zLSGej8wtFZxh8W9qEkm8IyV+ys0ycOzw4qIah6W7ardlCsVmnXCeR9XrvLyIwOpCzCWIDoWuTotYfiAiCRMPHfhRB4il8G2DYl10rcFsdEcWuK0giA1QxWBcLS9WN2lIEQdGaTM8Zg34Hdo5jNA3DhxSM+S4Ng5XTU7nyoE4lM7CyBqovqYiGoxZGMUz8uNAILWsYoFxziVin8XckU4UJDiKm6YA


----------

